# Trapped my first swarm



## Kenww (Apr 14, 2013)

I wonder if you might have used too much LGO?

I’d probably wait a few more days. They could be just getting ready for the move. If the nuc has frames, there’s no big hurry.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Was this your highest trap? In the same area?

You will probably never see a difference in percent caught between 5 deep, 8 Med and 10 frame deep boxes. So use them all.

Increased chances the higher you go (up to 20 FT, never went any higher).


----------



## 220 (Dec 28, 2016)

Only went with 3 or 4 drops of oil on each trap, set them back in Sept and gave them a freshen up about 5 weeks ago.
All the traps are set between 10-14' I have a sheep crate that I put on the back of my 4wd and have 4 scaffold planks that fit perfectly on top that gives me a nice work platform 6' or so off the ground. Being over 6' tall and depending on if I am on the up or downhill side of the tree puts 10-14' as a comfortable reach.

Only got my first hive this time last year so I am still learning what to expect and when. I put the traps out Sept because most of the literature says to expect swarming from around that time in Aus. My climate is a fair bit colder than most of Aus so I expected things to happen a little later but from keeping an eye on my hives I would say Im running 4-8 weeks behind most areas. 

Hopefully this is the first of a few swarms for the year, I have frames in all the traps so no hurry to transfer them but keen to have a look none the less.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Scout activity is really high as the bees reach a quorum. I always wait until I see the bees bringing in pollen before messing with them. A pretty sure sign there is a laying queen in there and they are less likely to abandon brood. Open it up top soon and they may decide it is not such a good place after all. The LGO may still be a little much. I use 1 drop smeared around the entrance and 1 drop smeared on the top of a frame. Should be worn off enough now after 5 weeks.


----------



## amk (Dec 16, 2017)

Bees swarm this time of year?


----------



## 220 (Dec 28, 2016)

amk said:


> Bees swarm this time of year?


They do where I am, one of the hazards with reading forums is not looking at the date of the post or location of the poster.
Being in Aus my seasons are 6 months out of sync with most members on here.


----------



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

220 said:


> They do where I am, one of the hazards with reading forums is not looking at the date of the post or location of the poster.
> Being in Aus my seasons are 6 months out of sync with most members on here.



Looking at the title on the forum I was wondering if someone finally decided to join and talk about their summer adventures or Aussie? After clicking on the forum and seeing your location I understood.
Keeps me informed on tips when it's NOT my local swarm season.


----------



## 220 (Dec 28, 2016)

Was a week after noticing bee activity before I moved the trap, it could have been up to a week earlier that they moved in.
Retrieved it just on dark when there were no bees flying, closed the entrance and relocated it to my quarantine yard about 1/2 mile away. Covered the entrance with lots of leafy branches and put on an entrance reducer to help them reorientate. Gave them a couple of days in the new location before having a look. 3 drawn frames when I did and another partially drawn, 6" patch of capped brood on the centre frame.
I was keen to get another trap set in the same location, this time it a a spare 8 frame deep. Took me 4 days before I set it and I had bee activity before I had finished putting it in place. Half a dozen bees entering and leaving, first thought is they are bees that had spent the night I relocated the trap outside the hive although I didnt notice any bees in the area before installing the trap. They could also be bees that didnt reorientate with the trap move but they appeared a lot darker than those I trapped.
Time will tell, the location is about 200y from a boundary fence, the neigbours were over for a BBQ a few days back and reported they have noticed a strong honey smell in a few places around their farm. Im hoping they have a few feral colonies that are looking to swarm and I might catch a few more.


----------

